# Can't find any info on R. Mitchell, Portsmouth Watercolour



## davidwattsmail (4 mo ago)

Hi, 

I have recently acquired a beautiful painting of a harbour side pub in Portsmouth, UK. I can tell its not a print by magnifying in on the detail. Minute pencil/graphite artifacts are present, and no print lines. 

However, I can't find any detail on the artist. Does anybody know anything about him/her? Or a possible date of the piece? 

Many thanks,
David


----------

